# Riding helmet for oval head?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh yes! I had the same experience with Troxels. I used them for years , never knowing what a good helmet fit felt like.
Then I tried Tipperary! LOVE that helmet and I have a very oval head. So light and comfortable. I highly recommend them. Charles Owen are also stupendous but I cannot afford it when my 70$ Tipperary works so well.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not remember what brand mine is (it should be replaced it is so old). I had the same problem when I was helmet shopping. 

Try everything on and wear it for a bit around the store.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

love my charles owen.

Would not recommend an IRH for an oval head. trust me!!!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Oh yes! I had the same experience with Troxels. I used them for years , never knowing what a good helmet fit felt like.
> Then I tried Tipperary! LOVE that helmet and I have a very oval head. So light and comfortable. I highly recommend them. Charles Owen are also stupendous but I cannot afford it when my 70$ Tipperary works so well.


i second this!


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies everyone! I'll look at some Tipperary ones


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't know if you can get them in America but I love my Harry Hall hat. I have a weird shape head at the back and hat fitting is a nightmare but my Harry Hall is perfect. Troxel wouldn't fit me when I tried it either.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Got my tipperary helmet today, and love it!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Just here to back up the tipperary comments.  I love mine, and I have an oval shaped head.


----------

